# Commercial vechicles in a private estate?



## Butter (10 Sep 2009)

Does any one know if there is any law governing the parking of commercial vechicles in private housing estates?  I'm not talking about vans but large trucks?  Is there a certain size allowed?  
I'd be grateful for any info....war is about to break out in my estate over parking!


----------



## PyritePete (10 Sep 2009)

used to be a rule stating that large trucks couldn't park any closer than 30 feet from a corner...happened to a friend of mine


----------



## Butter (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks!  This particularly involves a large flat-bed truck with big truck tyres with rims left on the flat bed, which kids have been playing on.  It takes up a big amount of space in a communal parking area so it's not parked on the actual road and it's dangerous for the kids to be playing on it (obviously their parents ahve responsibilities too!)


----------



## Complainer (10 Sep 2009)

Does the truck belong to a resident? Or is it part of a local company?


----------



## Butter (10 Sep 2009)

It appears to belong to a resident but it is parked up on a seems-to-be permanent basis in a coummunal parking area.


----------



## mathepac (10 Sep 2009)

Marg said:


> ... it is parked up on a seems-to-be permanent basis in a coummunal parking area.


Check it for current tax, insurance and DOE cert.


----------



## gipimann (10 Sep 2009)

I think that parking legislation is dealt with through local authority bye-laws so you could contact your local authority for information.


----------



## thinkofaname (10 Sep 2009)

Not completely relevant but....Dublin City Council parking permits are only issued for vehicles under 3.5 ton.

Good luck.


----------



## shesells (11 Sep 2009)

Is it a regular open estate or a managed development? Our development rules say no large commercial vehicles...we also brought in a stipulation that all vehicles must fit in a parking space, even if they are technically "light commercial vehicles"


----------



## Yorrick (11 Sep 2009)

If the estate is under the control of a Manangement Company there is likely to be some restriction of the parking of commercial vehicles so check the Company rules.
If it is a public estate i.e maintained by the local authority again there may be a Heavy Goods Vehicle ban in place. If so the owner can be prosecuted. You can check this out with the locla authority or maybe a locla councilor could find out.


----------



## Yorrick (11 Sep 2009)

Correction. should read "local"  authority


----------



## Butter (12 Sep 2009)

Complicated history - private housing estate, not taken-in-charge by council, management company about to be handed to residents, but nothing in management company documents about parking.

Another problem we are having is two abandoned cars - one with no tax and hasn't been moved for two months and the other with no registration plates....anyone any ideas? ....will the council remove them from a private estate or do they have to be on a public road?

Thanks for the replies so far btw.


----------



## Billo (12 Sep 2009)

Marg said:


> Complicated history - private housing estate, not taken-in-charge by council, management company about to be handed to residents, but nothing in management company documents about parking.
> 
> Another problem we are having is two abandoned cars - one with no tax and hasn't been moved for two months and the other with no registration plates....anyone any ideas? ....will the council remove them from a private estate or do they have to be on a public road?
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far btw.



As far as I am aware , the council will remove the vehicle without the registration plates. Give them a ring.

Rgds
Billo


----------

